# Need a little help with this one.



## rweaver (Aug 3, 2014)

Picked this up today, serial number is coming back as 1967. Chain guard says Schwinn stingray only. I was thinking the ones with fender were the deluxe model on the chain guard? Haven't taken it apart yet to grease and check date stamps on the crank and stem. It hads the two speed kick back hub and only one hand brake for front tire only is this right for this model?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2014)

From what I can tell the bike is correct except for the fenders someone added. The two speed had the front brake option. The Deluxe had fenders and whitewalls. 
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1967dlr_Stingray.html


----------



## videoranger (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice StringRays; love those colors.


----------



## rweaver (Aug 21, 2014)

*Thank you.*

I think your right, I took the fenders off a few weeks ago anyways. I like fenderless bikes better.







GTs58 said:


> From what I can tell the bike is correct except for the fenders someone added. The two speed had the front brake option. The Deluxe had fenders and whitewalls.
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1967dlr_Stingray.html


----------



## rweaver (Aug 21, 2014)

*Thanks*

They are some pretty cool colors. thanks again.







videoranger said:


> Nice StringRays; love those colors.


----------

